# I received my EA degree date, time and location!



## AndreAshlar (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm excited about entering the fold of Prince Hall Freemasonry next month.  I'm eager to learn and my heart and mind is open.  Any advice for a soon to be Entered Apprentice?


----------



## tldubb (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: I received my EA degree date, time and locatio*

Listen

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: I received my EA degree date, time and locatio*

Try to remember Everything that happens during your initiation and welcom soon to be brother

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: I received my EA degree date, time and locatio*

Thank you for the advice!  

Mr. Pierce - are you familiar with a Chuck Hobbs?


----------



## Txmason32 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: I received my EA degree date, time and locatio*

Have fun and enjoy every second 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: I received my EA degree date, time and locatio*



AndreAshlar said:


> Any advice for a soon to be Entered Apprentice?



It's called an Initiation and traditionally candidates went in cold not knowing what would happen.  One of many reasons for this is putting ourselves into the hands of friends and trusting that they will take care of us as their sponsors took care of them.  That trust is an act of faith.

As such I suggest to every candidate as well as to EAs and FCs working towards there MM degree - Read all you like about Masonic history and philosophy and charity and social activities and a partridge in a pear tree but avoid any reading that claims to describe what will happen in your degrees.  Reading what will happen is an act of distrust and a lack of faith.  Step out in trust and faith in your friends and you will get much more emotional impact when you take your degrees.

When you were a kid did you ever search out the hidden Christmas presents and ruin the surprise on the big day?  Reading about the events of the degrees is like doing that.  It spoils the surprise and so it loses the emotional impact.

Your friend stepped out in trust and faith as you are about to.  Look forward to the day you are the one being trusted.  Look back to a long line of friends who stepped out in faith.  When Masons talk about the chain of union, what we mean spans the world today, but it also extends far in both directions of time as well.  It is that you're signing up for, and more.  How much more depends on your own initiative after you are raised.  Until then, allow yourself to be surprised by us.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: I received my EA degree date, time and locatio*

These responses are invaluable.  I can't wait!


----------

